# If it looks, quacks, and walks like a duck . . . IT IS A DUCK!



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Pit of my Stomach has a very appropriate name. How many times do we know in our gut something is going on and believe the BS the wayward spouse gives us?

My wife's current emotional affair was one example. I knew for months it was wrong, but I bought her BS. 

Several years ago, she had gone to Tunica with her brother. Shortly after that, she went to visit her sister in Chattanooga a few times. I knew something was up. Her sister told me my wife was trying to find a man that she had met in Tunica. Apparently, she was unsuccessful in finding him. Back then, I confronted her about it. She swore nothing had happened in Tunica. I said something must have or she wouldn't have driven to Chattanooga (3 hour drive) looking for him. Last night, she confessed that she kissed him in Tunica. She says that is all that happened, but I doubt that. 

If you suspect infidelity in your gut, you are probably right. Trust your instincts. Many of these threads are people wondering if something is going on. If you're here on this website, that means you have a strong suspicion. Trust your gut.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Instincts and gut feelings are usually right, sadly.

There is no way to know w/o solid proof but man oh man it's generally spot on.

I was blind-sided when my husband told me he had cheated on me and when I discovered him looking online for sex. Nevre suspected. But after that when he'd put passcodes on his phone, I just stopped "assuming/guessing." I resolved the issu by just saying, He is cheating." Cause why else would he do it. 

As for me, I cheated as well after this (which is inexcusable) and my husband did tell me that he "knew." He had a feeling but couldn't know for sure until I I confessed to him.


----------

